# Looking for an IM buddy!



## ev0ker (Oct 25, 2012)

*------------------------------------------*

------------------------------


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

I think I would like to be your friend. You play video games right? Not that I wouldn't if you didn't but I think we have that in common.


----------



## Chrilloon (Dec 4, 2012)

ev0ker said:


> Having graduated recently and moved to a new place, I feel a tad friendless most times. Currently, my few friends 'in real life' are too far away and too busy at work. It would be nice to get to know people who are in a similar situation or just wanting to make new friends.
> 
> I mainly use AIM messaging but I can try and create an account if other people are using other platforms. PM me your username or something.
> 
> I hope I'm not alone on this one.


yea sure il im you


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I use Skype but you can PM on here aswell or something, I'm always up for a chat xD


----------

